# Update on Washinton (State) Puppy mill bust.....



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

OMG this is SO sad. The rescued female dogs are all expecting and they will have approimately 1500 puppies total.  

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2009/01/26/dnt.wa.puppy.pregnant.komo


----------

